# Rose Root Miller 2 29" auf 27,5 " umrüsten



## Judymoody (27. Juni 2022)

Moin, 
habe mir kürzlich das Root Miller 2 in S gekauft. Allerdings ist mir der Rahmen ein klein bisschen zu groß/ hoch. Ich bin 1,61 cm groß und das Rad gibt es leider nicht in XS. Von daher meine Frage, ist es irgendwie möglich das Fahrrad von 29 er Rädern auf 27,5 er umrüsten? Mit kürzeren Kurbelarmen z.B.?
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2022)

Judymoody schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir der Rahmen ein klein bisschen zu groß/ hoch.


Woran machst Du das fest/ merkst Du das? Rein von den Geometriedaten sieht das Rad gar nicht so grenzwertig groß aus... 
Falls Du wirklich nur "zu hoch" meinst: Ja, mit 27,5" Lausrädern kommt das Rad insgesamt 19mm tiefer.
Das ändert die Überstandshöhe und die Tretlagerhöhe. Das Tretlager ist dann aus meiner Sicht allerdings grenzwertig tief; sehr kurze Kurbelarme sind dann fast schon Bedingung.


Judymoody schrieb:


> Mit kürzeren Kurbelarmen z.B.?


Vor allem brauchst Du neue Laufräder & Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judymoody (27. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Woran machst Du das fest/ merkst Du das? Rein von den Geometriedaten sieht das Rad gar nicht so grenzwertig groß aus...
> Falls Du wirklich nur "zu hoch" meinst: Ja, mit 27,5" Lausrädern kommt das Rad insgesamt 19mm tiefer.
> Das ändert die Überstandshöhe und die Tretlagerhöhe. Das Tretlager ist dann aus meiner Sicht allerdings grenzwertig tief; sehr kurze Kurbelarme sind dann fast schon Bedingung.
> 
> Vor allem brauchst Du neue Laufräder & Reifen


Das Oberrohr ist einfach zu hoch.
Ich warte derzeit noch auf ein Rückruf von Rose.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2022)

Judymoody schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr ist einfach zu hoch.


Das heißt, nur die "Überstandshöhe" passt nicht und alles andere ist in Ordnung?


----------



## Judymoody (27. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das heißt, nur die "Überstandshöhe" passt nicht und alles andere ist in Ordnung?


Ja


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2022)

Judymoody schrieb:


> Ja


Nur ein kleines bisschen oder wirklich viel?

Hintergrund der Frage: Es gibt keine relevante Situation, in der es hilfreich wäre, mit beiden Beinen am Boden zwischen Sattel und Lenker zu stehen. Wenn es also dabei nur ein bisschen drückt im Schritt, würde ich mir da wenig Gedanken machen und lieber absteigen üben


----------



## Judymoody (27. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines bisschen oder wirklich viel?
> 
> Hintergrund der Frage: Es gibt keine relevante Situation, in der es hilfreich wäre, mit beiden Beinen am Boden zwischen Sattel und Lenker zu stehen. Wenn es also dabei nur ein bisschen drückt im Schritt, würde ich mir da wenig Gedanken machen und lieber absteigen üben


Zu viel, meines Erachtens.


----------



## Judymoody (27. Juni 2022)

Judymoody schrieb:


> Zu viel, meines Erachtens.


Falls jemand Interesse an dem Fahrrad hat:








						ROSE Root Miller 2 2022 S NEU (ohne Gebrauchsspuren) Enduro Mtb
					

Das Fahrrad wurde am 27.05.2022 geliefert. Rechnung vorhanden. Nach zwei kurzen Probefahrten (max....,ROSE Root Miller 2 2022 S NEU (ohne Gebrauchsspuren) Enduro Mtb in Saarland - Dillingen (Saar)




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------

